# mud...



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

It's pretty terrible at our barn right now. They don't call it the "Lowcountry" for nothing. Thankfully the paddocks drain pretty quickly and we have an open front barn and we just bring them in stalls when it's raining. My paddock has been a lake for about a month now but I am using one of the empty ones so it's working out for now.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Got mud! Lots of mud.

It is hard not to when things thaw.


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

Due to the recent storm on the west coast out barn was flooded.Our covered jumping arena flooded out beginner covered arena flooded and all the out doors except the dressage ring! We basically did fun games around the barn and dressage lesson and the stable workers cleaned the place up drained the arenas. got rid of fallen trees and covered up the mud with "Dry Stall"


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hogs fuel lots of it I like the hogs fuel cause its cheap. But once i build my own barn im going to put some type of draining system in and pea gravel or w/e that stuff is called. I heard it works a lot better but more expensive. Worth saving up for


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

In out pasture barn we put big rocks, small rocks, and then sand on top and never have to clean it because the horses would like to keep it clean themselves. Never had mud again.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Ugh. Sadley this is at a barn so I have little control of what happens! I just moved there a week ago and I am working my *** off to have my horse in a muddy paddock. I dont know what to say to the BO without sounding like a crank...


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

At a barn I boarded at they removed all the top soil, but down a base and then put bark on top. It seems to really quell mud and the horses enjoy rolling on it. You do have to pick it though.


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont own a horse but lessons are cancelled and we dont ride in mud. boarding members usualy ride bareback around the equestrian center's arenas... (i think they ride bareback because they dont want there saddle with muck all over it)


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> At a barn I boarded at they removed all the top soil, but down a base and then put bark on top. It seems to really quell mud and the horses enjoy rolling on it. You do have to pick it though.


 
What kind of base?


----------

